# Fish ID



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

What the hell is this?
Pulled it up at Sikes last night then tossed it back.
Does anyone have a real ID?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oyster_toadfish

aka, Mother in Law fish.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Big toadfish


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

> aka, Mother in Law fish


Heh, ugly as sin and making bad noises, good thing I threw it back.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I've always called these leopard toadfish.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I've always called these leopard toadfish.


Oyster Toadfish and Leopard Toadfish are two very similar species. Leopard Toadfish are an offshore species, Oyster Toadfish are normally found inshore and near-shore.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The tail meat is reportedly really good. I have never personally been hungry enough to try.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Evensplit said:


> The tail meat is reportedly really good. I have never personally been hungry enough to try.


Yes I have heard the same about the larger offshore variety.


----------

